# Réinstallation de Mail



## Denise (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je cherche une façon de réinstaller Mail 3.6 sur un Mac Book ayant le Système Léopard et non Snow Léopard.
J'ai cherché l'application sur Internet et un ami m'a dit que nous ne pouvions la télécharger.
J'ai essayé de faire une mise à jour à partir du disque Léopard et je reçois le message : Il est impossible de mettre à jour cette version de Mac Os X car une version plus récente est déjà installée. S.V.P., est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment solutionner le problème ?
Merci à l'avance de votre attention et soyez assurés de ma reconnaissance.
Bonne journée à tous,
Denise

Bonjour toute seule,

De mon côté, je cherche une façon d'inciter les membres à prendre connaissance du contenu de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", sans trop de succès, je dois bien l'avouer 

On déménage !


----------



## Aliboron (20 Août 2010)

Denise a dit:


> Je cherche une façon de réinstaller Mail 3.6 sur un Mac Book ayant le Système Léopard


Première question à se poser : pourquoi vouloir réinstaller Mail ? Il est généralement inutile de réinstaller une application lorsqu'on rencontre un problème, car il est bien rare que ce soient la corruption des fichiers de l'application qui soit la cause dudit problème. Le plus souvent, c'est plutôt dans le compte utilisateur qu'il faut chercher.

Deuxième question : puisque tu utilises Leopard, n'as-tu pas activé Time Machine ? En quel cas, il est relativement facile de se positionner sur le dossier des applications, de lancer Time Machine et de restaurer l'application voulue (en l'occurrence Mail, donc) depuis une date plus ancienne. Faute de quoi, il va te falloir extraire l'application du disque d'installation par exemple avec Pacifist, puis faire la mise à jour "combinée" de la dernière version de Mac OS X correspondante, en l'occurrence la 10.5.8...


----------



## Denise (20 Août 2010)

Merci Aliboron pour ton message qui est très clair.


Aliboron a dit:


> Première question à se poser : pourquoi vouloir réinstaller Mail ?
> Pour ton information : Mon ami sur Léopard avait un problème avec Mail. J'ai copié mon mail sur son ordi. en pensant qu'on m'avertirait si la version était incompatible puisque le mien est sur Snow Léopard. Malheureusement, ce n'est qu'à l'ouverture de Mail que j'ai reçu le message que c'était incompatible. Comme j'ai remplacé l'autre, plus rien ne fonctionne.
> 
> Deuxième question : puisque tu utilises Leopard, n'as-tu pas activé Time Machine ?
> ...


----------



## Aliboron (20 Août 2010)

Denise a dit:


> Est-ce trop te demander de me dire ce que j'ai fait de croche ?


Je n'en ai évidemment pas idée. Faudrait être derrière pour voir dans le détail. Normalement, si tu as extrait le paquet et que tu l'as installé sur le Mac, il devrait apparaître dans les applications... Mais ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas fait ce genre d'opérations, je ne sais plus trop dans les détails. Tu peux recommencer, pour voir.

Bon, ben si ça ne donne rien, il reste toujours la possibilité de faire une installation "Archiver et installer" de Leopard...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2010)

Pan ! Vive Pacifist. 

Le problème avec Mail c'est qu'il repose sur le WebKit. On ne joue pas innocemment avec ces choses.

Bon.

/Bibliothèque/Receipts/boms

Tu trouveras normalement un fichier avec le nom du genre mail.pkg.bom => dans la corbeille sans la vider.

Tu insères le DVD de Leopard (10.5). Tu lances Optional Installs.mpkg et tu installes seulement Mail.app.

Après reboot, tu ne lances surtout pas Mail mais tu vas télécharger et installer la mise à jour combinée Mac OS X 10.5.8.

Maintenant tu peux ouvrir Mail et vider la corbeille.


----------



## Denise (20 Août 2010)

Je te remercie beaucoup. Demain, je réinstallerai le système. Si je conserve tout ce qu'il a dans la Maison sur son Mac, crois-tu qu'il récupèrera toutes ses données personnelles?
Sois assuré que c'est la dernière fois que je te dérange.
Encore merci, merci, merci
Bonne fin de journée,
Denise


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2010)

inutile de te lancer dans une ré-installation du système. La manip de moonwalker sera plus rapide et plus sûr.

Mais tu fais ce que tu veux...


----------



## Denise (20 Août 2010)

Merci, merci, merci, merci Moonwalker
Tout fonctionne à merveille grâce à ta solution.
Tu viens de me sauver une ré-installation.
Tu as toute ma reconnaissance et je serais très contente de pouvoir te rendre la pareille un jour.
Bonne fin de journée à toi,
Denise

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------

Merci aussi à toi Lepetitpiero,
Ton énergie m'a encouragée à expérimenter la solution proposée par Moonwalker.
Bonne fin de journée à toi également,
Denise


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2010)

Tout baigne! alors c'est super 

RQ: tu peux indiquer que ce post est Résolu, tu vas en haut de la page et tu clic sur "outils de la discussion" puis en bas tu clic sur résolu ( t'es pas obligé, mais c'est une info utile pour d'autres qui auraient ce problème )


----------



## Denise (20 Août 2010)

Merci, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as suggéré.
Bonne soirée,
Denise


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2010)

Bonne soirée à toi aussi


----------

